# For any interested



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Port Eads update

"
There are no markers from the head of passes down to Port Eads, although I ran it many times last summer and had at least 7 – 8’ of water under my hull. Use caution though and stay slightly east of the passes center. New markers have been installed at the mouth of South Pass on the rocks. The opening of Port Eads has been slipping with last November as the first target, now March, but that looks very suspect. We are guessing sometime this summer unfortunately. We are working closely with the parish to assist them in selecting a marina operator, so we will keep you posted. We share your eagerness to see Port Eads back open.

Best Regards,"


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the up date!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We still planning a PBGFC tourny over there in May?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

At this point, I don't know. I'm sure something will shake loose....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update Wade, i have been quite curious and info has been hard to come by.


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Do y'all know what the plan for port eads is. Are they planning on using it for a clubhouse like the mobile big game?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

New Orleans club will have a clubhouse there I understand.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

For what its worth, ran into some guys from New Orleans in Chub, Lee and Brad on the Psycofin, and they said it has opened and the channel is marked from the gulf side entering south pass but would not recommend approaching Port Eads from upstream.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Eads is open?


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I sure do miss that place. Spent a few nights there. Last time I stayed there, all the docks were about 2 foot underwater. You had better watch your step or the next one would be over your head. Still was a good nights sleep.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

New docks will not be under water unless there is a BIG storm in which case you will not be there.


----------

